# Some of my berried shrimp



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Blue Pearl








CRS SS
















Starry Night








Zebra 








Yellow


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOvely!! Congrats!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow lots of berried shrimp. is that snowball on the first pic?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The first one is a Blue Pearl, it's just sitting right under the light.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice!

What does the berried stand for holding eggs?

Not a shrimp person sorry


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What does the berried stand for holding eggs?
> 
> Not a shrimp person sorry


Yes it means they're holding eggs.



Ciddian said:


> LOvely!! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahha very nice very nice...
the starry night is holding eggs too


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes the Starry Night is holding too.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a better pic of the Starry Night.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

good stuff Matthew! Mind you the Starry Nights are quite slender, so they'll drop some eggs inevitably. At first they hold what seems like 30+ =)
heard you got a few extra yellownose too, wanna see one of those breed


----------

